# Hmm,



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

So I finished of a couple of proposals and am going to visit mom at the rehab place, decided to grab the mail and found two suspicious packages stuffed in the mailbox. 







I'll open these when I get back,
Dino, @UBC03 I'm blaming you for whatever happens!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep I agree blame Dino ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hahahahah merry Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Clash of the Titans.........this is gonna be good!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Clash of the Titans.........this is gonna be good!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Them some big ass packages!!!! Can’t wait to see what’s on the inside. 


~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep I agree blame Dino !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Feels like I'm at work..geez

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well that was about as long as I could stand to wait! 
First up is from J.T. @JtAv8tor, I kinda had an idea this one might happen since he said he was going to!

Some badazz coffee, some coffee cake pipe tobacco that smells like coffee, gonna try some of that later tonight! A tin of McClelland 40th anni and a trio of Upmans!

This next one was a complete surprise! @Rondo decided I needed an accessory package,
View attachment 172593

A sweet new Xikar punch and a 10ct herfidor preloaded with some favorites! LFD, Tat and a Holy Lancero

Y'all's generosity never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Good lookin out, guys

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Well that was about as long as I could stand to wait!
> First up is from J.T. @JtAv8tor, I kinda had an idea this one might happen since he said he was going to!
> 
> 
> ...


Can't figure out how to edit the photos


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Well that was about as long as I could stand to wait!
> First up is from J.T. @JtAv8tor, I kinda had an idea this one might happen since he said he was going to!
> 
> Some badazz coffee, some coffee cake pipe tobacco that smells like coffee, gonna try some of that later tonight! A tin of McClelland 40th anni and a trio of Upmans!
> ...


Enjoy brother! My local sad the 40th anniversary is not easy to find anymore and he had one tin left and i figured you needed it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Can't figure out how to edit the photos


It shows in the quote just not the original post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Enjoy brother! My local sad the 40th anniversary is not easy to find anymore and he had one tin left and i figured you needed it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking forward to it, the first batch sold out really quick and I never got around to ordering any.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Couldn't happen to a better guy! Enjoy!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Extremely awesome hit fellas @JtAv8tor and @Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

#HellYeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Some nice tag team action right there


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Very cool stuff all around. Enjoy Mr StrangeOne!!


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Thats dope of them. Sounds like a good way to end a Monday.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> dope of them.


I may be, aging myself a bit... what exactly does this mean?

When I grew up, we called each other dopes, like "you're such a dope, I can't believe you did something so stupid"

But, my daughters boyfriend had a hat that said dope on it, I just though he was confirming what I already knew...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> I may be, aging myself a bit... what exactly does this mean?
> 
> When I grew up, we called each other dopes, like "you're such a dope, I can't believe you did something so stupid"
> 
> ...


I've never heard it used to describe a person unless you're calling somebody a dope head but that's just calling somebody a crack head. Dope just means something really cool or awesome. I think my area later replaced it with sick. We be watching a tennis game and he would go "that serve was sickkk." There's also a movie called Dope. It was actually really good ... but if I saw a dude wearing a hate that said dope, yeah I'd assume he is your definition of dope


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Extremely awesome hit fellas @JtAv8tor and @Rondo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto for me! I guess I can keep my 4th Anni tin then 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> I may be, aging myself a bit... what exactly does this mean?
> 
> When I grew up, we called each other dopes, like "you're such a dope, I can't believe you did something so stupid"
> 
> ...


Dope currently has the connotation of being super chill or cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

AHH-OOO-GAH! What some goodies right there! That'll put the Merry in anyone's Christmas.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> AHH-OOO-GAH! What some goodies right there! That'll put the Merry in anyone's Christmas.


"Mary, well that's my name!"


----------

